# Altum Angels



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

I was at Lucky's today and they have in their show tank. hugh altum angels. very nice looking fish, never seen such large angels before. Those who are interested to have a look, I have no idea whether they will sell them.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

That display tank has a "not for sale" sign on it


----------



## hironobu (Oct 30, 2007)

It was sold under the table.  It is a Chinese fish store after all, everything is for sale at a price.


----------

